# Leopard Gecko Genetic Help - Snows



## SLYG350 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondered if someone could help me out with some questions I have on morphs from breeding as my genetics knowledge is laughable.

I have a bell albino mack super snow which i have mated with a blazing blizzard super snow.

I know the super snow is a dominant gene but could anyone tell me what the possibilities are from this mating and what I could expect please?

Thanks


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Assuming its a bell blazing blizzard super snow,all the off spring will be 100% super snow bells het blizzard.If its a tremper blazing blizzard the offspring will be 100% super snow het tremper+Het bell.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Unless you know for certain the "super snow blazing blizard" is from a reputable breeder who says it was bell the babies are going to be a mess of genetics. Also how do you know it is a super snow blazing blizzard? Surely test breeding is the only way to find out?

But if by some way you manage to have amazing connections and lots of money and did indeed get a super snow bell albino blizzard then you would get all super snow bells het blizzard. But i think you have a tremper blazing blizzard that may not even be super snow as I imagine they would be extremely hard to tell apart! 

So the babies will be extremely messy genetics wise.


----------



## SLYG350 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

I got the super snow blazing blizzard from Ray Hine who told me it was a bell, pure white with two red eyes.

To be honest i'm not the best when it comes to genetics as previously mentioned. When you say if it really is a bell super snow blazing blizzard are they hard to acquire?
And what would actually makes a bell super snow blazing blizzard as they look to me identical to a diablo blanco.
(sorry if you will laugh at the above comments, i'm new to the hobby)

Thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

To my knowledge no one has produces a Super Snow Bell Blazing Blizzard.
It has only been the past 2/3 years that standard Bell Blazing Blizzards have been being produced.

I can't imagine Ray Hine mis selling an animal, are you sure you he didn't sell it as a Tremper SSBB.

SSBB's are pretty easy to tell apart from DB's... DB's usually have varying amount of red and solid eye pigmentation. They are rarely a crisp white, where as SSBB's usually have blazing red eyes and are pure clean crisp white.

Easily the best morph leopard gecko around :whistling2:


----------



## SLYG350 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Sam,

I've emailed Ray to double check what I'm saying is correct. 
How would you be able to tell the difference between a Bell SSBB to a Tremper SSBB?

Am I right in saying that a bell blazing blizzard would have almost the same appearance as Bell SSBB? 
I'm unsure what the Super Snow would add to the morph - would it be its dominant gene?

Im very new to breeding and tbh don't have a clue when it comes to genetics, I'm trying to change that and appreciate your time a lot.

Thanks Sam


----------



## SLYG350 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ray just emailed me back, and as i suspected you are correct same it is a tremper.
Apologies for getting that wrong. So what is the dealio with a bell SSBB, why so elusive?

Thanks


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

SLYG350 said:


> Ray just emailed me back, and as i suspected you are correct same it is a tremper.
> Apologies for getting that wrong. So what is the dealio with a bell SSBB, why so elusive?
> 
> Thanks


bell blazing blizzards have been around for a lot less time than trempers just like the albinos themselves. Everything takes time. With double recessives and co-doms everything takes a lot of time.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

SLYG350 said:


> Ray just emailed me back, and as i suspected you are correct same it is a tremper.
> Apologies for getting that wrong. So what is the dealio with a bell SSBB, why so elusive?
> 
> Thanks


this may help you to know the deal on bell blazing blizzard Blazing Blizzard - Leopard Gecko Wiki


Paul


----------



## SLYG350 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Madhouse,

Thanks for the link. I think they look amazing, what would be the effect of adding super snow genetics into the mix?

Thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Madhouse5 said:


> this may help you to know the deal on bell blazing blizzard Blazing Blizzard - Leopard Gecko Wiki
> 
> 
> Paul


That info is very very outdated - And most definitely incorrect now.
Also its worth noting with the wiki if the site admin wants to publish something they can, if they don't want to they don't have to - It's not necessarily true.



SLYG350 said:


> Hi Madhouse,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I think they look amazing, what would be the effect of adding super snow genetics into the mix?
> 
> Thanks


Adding Super Snow in cleans the background to a pure white colour.
Blazing Blizzards of all strains can and do express quite a bit of yellow. The super snow gene removes this completely.

It will do the same regardless of what strain of albino is present.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> That info is very very outdated - And most definitely incorrect now.
> Also its worth noting with the wiki if the site admin wants to publish something they can, if they don't want to they don't have to - It's not necessarily true.


:no1::no1::no1: been saying this for years mate - lovely to see it said in black and white by someone else too!!!


----------

